# Pearl Millet and Herbicides



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I am assuming that it is OK to spray pearl millet with 24D and Remedy????


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

2-4d yes...don't know about Remedy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Well then what about his
Active Ingredient:
triclopyr: 3,5,6-trichloro-2- pyridinyloxyacetic acid,
butoxyethyl ester ........................................................ 60.45%
Other Ingredients ....................................................................... 39.55%
Total...........................................................................................100.00%


----------

